# 1981 datsun 810 diesel for sale



## pmogenhan (Dec 17, 2008)

My sister is selling her 81 diesel, just thought I would post it here in case anyone was interested. The link has pics and specifics about it. Thanks!

1981 Datsun 810 Diesel $1500 OBO


----------



## bendantoni (Mar 9, 2009)

*Did this sell?*

Has she sold this car. I'm interested in it if she hasn't yet.


----------

